# Mini T transmision trouble.



## 18_python (Oct 16, 2005)

I am having some trouble with my mini t. Everything will be fine, she'll be hauling butt for a few mins, then she starts slowing down to a stop. I hit the gass the motor/spur gear spins, butt the wheels wont move. So I took apart the tranny, (stock). Takng a look I see no trouble, I put it back together. Same thing it runs about 5 mins, sloows to a stop... wont move, but you can see the spur geat spinning... just not the wheels.. If anyone can guid me in the proper direction I would really apriciate it.. Thank you _Duane


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Here's some things to check:
When it is slipping, are the outdrives (dogbones) turning? If not, see if the nut on the center of the spurgear is tight enough. If it's not tight, the spurgear will turn but not the topshaft of the trans. If the outdrives do turn but not the wheels you may have lost or broken an axle pin. Loosen the motor and pull it back so the gears are not engaged and give your rear tires a spin to make sure somethings not binding up causing the "slipper" to heat up and slip.


----------



## 18_python (Oct 16, 2005)

I checked out the dog bones. I can't belive I didn't see it ealyer. But it seems I lost a spring in one of the dog bones. I have the losi cvd's, they come with a spring for each axel, one was missing. Sence I didn't have a replacment, I took apart an old ink pin, cut the spring to a decent size. Inserted the spring, and put everything back together. Runs like a charm now. Well except for the clicking tranny sounds. 
I should have a new diff upgrade along with a few other parts in the mail soon. 
Thank a million for the advice K1m. 
_Duane


----------

